# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  فيديو لعملية تفكيك Xperia 10 Plus يظهر لنا أنه من السهل إستبدال شاشته

## mohamed73

أحدث هاتف ذكي يخضع للتفكيك هو Xperia 10 Plus من شركة Sony. هذا  الفيديو هو للأغراض التعليمية وليس للترفيه، فهو سيعلمك كيفية تفكيك الهاتف  وإعادة تركيبه مرة أخرى، ولا توجد إختبارات الخدش أو الحرق هنا. في البداية، سيتم إزالة الشاشة التي تم لصقها مع الإطار. وأسفل الشاشة  هناك لوحة معدنية كبيرة والتي تحول بينك وبين اللوحة الأم. بعد ذلك، يكون  من السهل الوصول إلى البطارية التي تم لصقها، ولكن هناك مكان خاص يساعدك  على إزالتها بسهولة.      وضعت شركة Sony موزعات كبيرة للحرارة على جميع الرقاقات في اللوحة الأم.  هناك أيضًا صفيحة نحاسية في الخلف لتبديد الحرارة بشكل أفضل. بشكل عام،  تستخدم شركة Sony مكونات منفصلة في هذا الهاتف مما يسهل عملية إستبدالها،  ويبدو من السهل نسبيًا أيضًا إستبدال الشاشة، ولكن تبديل البطارية يتطلب  فتح الهاتف بشكل كامل.في الفيديو أعلاه، تم تفكيك الهاتف Xperia 10 Plus بشكل كامل في غضون 12  دقيقة. وبالنسبة لبقية الفيديو، فقد كان يتمحور حول كيفية إعادة تجميع  الفيديو.

----------

